# Expressing Gratitude



## meparrokeet (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been out of the game for a while, but am now in need of a way to thank several families for allowing my medical school class to use their loved ones as learning tools for gross anatomy. I would like an art song of some sort...nothing religious, as the ceremony is non-denominational. Any suggestions? Also, I'm a mezzo, so nothing above a G. Thanks!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmm. Does gross anatomy require gross subjects?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

Gross anatomy or Grosse anatomy?


----------

